# SCROLL SAW RECOMENDATIONS



## Fireengines (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking to purchse a new scroll saw under $150.00 and need recomendations.

Thanks!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 26, 2013)

go to amazon.com and do a search!


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 26, 2013)

I got the Porter Cable from Lowes.  Right now it's a bit more, but the big thing you want to make sure is it take the pin and non pin blades.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 26, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> I got the Porter Cable from Lowes. Right now it's a bit more, but the big thing you want to make sure is it take the pin and non pin blades.


 

Negative on the pin end blades. You want nothing to do with them even if they are still around. A decent saw is interpreted differently by many. To me you can not get a decent saw under $500 unless you can get a Dewalt on Craigs list or ebay. Porta Cable saws are very difficult to change blades on in my opinion but that seems to be the saw people go to. I think Lowes carries them. Give it a test run. 

Again if you want to become a serious scroller than look at the Dewalt or higher. If you want to just knock things around than any of the under $200 saws can do that. Good luck.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 26, 2013)

I got a hawk g26.  I paid 1200.00 for it.  May be looking to sell it at half what I paid for it.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 26, 2013)

*I agree with John.*

Stay away from pinned saws.

Your best bet for what you want to pay is Ebay or used.  I use a scroll saw to make templates, some ginger bread stuff and inlays.  I really can't get by with less than a good Dremel or Dewalt.  And I don't consider myself a heavy user.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is what i own, unfortunately Dremel doesn't make them anymore. But every now and then you cand find a used one in great shape!  But i agree with JohnT


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 26, 2013)

For your budget, probably need to scour Craigslist and be patient.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 26, 2013)

Isn't finding a good $150 scroll saw kinda like finding a good $150 lathe?


----------



## plantman (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with John T and Allen, Don't buy a pinned blade saw!!! There is nothing wrong with the cuts you can produce on a pin blade saw. I have both. The problem with a pin blade is the amount of time it takes to install new blades, or switch from one cut to another. On many you first have to put the blades into top and bottom holders, and than install the holders in the saw arms. If you are doing outsides cuts this means you only change the blade if it breaks. If you are doing inside cuts, you have to take the holder out of the saw or have an entry hole large enough to get the pin through , and take the blade out of the holder every time you move to a new location. If you are doing pierceing cuts with a pin blade, you will need larger entry holes plus having to disasemble every time you move to a new hole. Flat bldes you just remove the tension, loosen the tightening screw, and thread the blade through the 1/16" hole. My DeWalt is my best mid price range saw. I would start there, and move up as your skill demands. Check the internet for something in the $150 to $250 range. Many people have bought saws, cut a few flat trivits and didn't know where to go from there. Jim S


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd check a pawn shop too.  There might not be anything interesting, but what does it cost to look?

I'm curious about the massive aversion to the pin type blades.  I'm even less than a newbie with a scroll saw, but changing a blade on my old Craftsman takes about 15 seconds, I'd guess.  Is there a difference in cut quality or is it the blade change process?

I'm certain I don't have the skills to do anything that a real scroller can do, but I still have fun using mine from time to time.

Sandy.


----------



## plantman (Jul 26, 2013)

Sandy H. said:


> I'd check a pawn shop too. There might not be anything interesting, but what does it cost to look?
> 
> I'm curious about the massive aversion to the pin type blades. I'm even less than a newbie with a scroll saw, but changing a blade on my old Craftsman takes about 15 seconds, I'd guess. Is there a difference in cut quality or is it the blade change process?
> 
> ...


 
Sandy;  The cut quality is the same. I can move from one hole to another in about 3 seconds or less. Take those 12 seconds times 100, 500, 1000, or more moves in a large clock or delicate lace piece. I think you see where the difference comes in. The only that is realy important is that you are having fun !!! Jim S


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 26, 2013)

Sandy H. said:


> I'd check a pawn shop too. There might not be anything interesting, but what does it cost to look?
> 
> I'm curious about the massive aversion to the pin type blades. I'm even less than a newbie with a scroll saw, but changing a blade on my old Craftsman takes about 15 seconds, I'd guess. Is there a difference in cut quality or is it the blade change process?
> 
> ...


 

Sandy

To tell you the truth I do not know if they even make pinned end saws any more. Not easy to find pined blades. But if they do they probably are a combination. I know Dremel was one saw and not sure about the Porta Cable. It has been a long time since I used one of those. 

The main reason to stay away from pinned blades is that if you are doing any kind of fret work where you need to cut segments out of a pattern, you need quite a large hole to accept the pin end of the blade. With the use of the ever popular flat blades you can drill a hole as small as the diameter of the blade. This could be very important if you need to conceal the drilled hole within your pattern.

Also with flat blades there are so many more sizes to choose from as well as style of blades. You can even get round blades which some people like to use because there basically is no turning of the piece because the blade cuts 360 degrees. These take a bit of a learning curve if you learned to use flat blades. 

Also as mentioned by others the time difference to use a flat blade over a pinned blade is tremendous and to a scroller time is important. 

Whatever saw you have and you are having fun is all that counts. But scrolling is a huge art form that is not for everyone. You do need patience. I have seen some great deals on Craigs list and even ebay. Just be careful what you buy out there.


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 27, 2013)

I've found a DEWALT DW788 20-in Variable Speed Scroll Saw for $200.00 and it looks new.  Deal or no deal?


----------



## Wraith (Jul 27, 2013)

Most definitely a great deal, if it is in good shape.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 27, 2013)

Amazon lists them for $499 at nearly half-price (list $990).
Don't think you can go wrong so long as you test it and it runs.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

GaryMGg said:


> Amazon lists them for $499 at nearly half-price (list $990).
> Don't think you can go wrong so long as you test it and it runs.



It's $500 at woodcraft all the time.   I never see them used around me.  I'd say $200 is a good deal.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 27, 2013)

Which makes Amazon's Suggested retail of $990 wishful thinking at best and
"creative pricing" at worst ;-(


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> I've found a DEWALT DW788 20-in Variable Speed Scroll Saw for $200.00 and it looks new. Deal or no deal?


 

Looks to be in great shape. These type deals are not that uncommon. A couple things. How old is it???  Does it run???  If it is a Type 1 it is a great find. If it a later model Type 2 then all bets are off. This is stamped on the motor label. If it is a later made model like a couple years then all the problems have been worked out. I would take a chance on it if it can be vouched for as working and some sort of return policy if not. Make sure the speed control works. One of the problems with them is that they accumalate dust and stop working. They are one of the best mid range saws on the market and will do nicely. They are quiet and if setup properly vibration free. Very easy to change blades. Look at all the room on top.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 27, 2013)

This is not to steer anyone away from this saw, but my problem with this saw was the design of the way the table is mounted to the body. A buddy of mine bought one and when I test drove it while cutting out a quarter,I noticed a lot of slop(loose), even after everything was all tightened down. Now call me stupid, but when I compared the tables design with my Dremel scroll saw,I noticed that the Dremel was braced with a different type of bracket that doesn't allow the table top to move side to side in the least bit. Oh how I wish Dremel still made their scroll saws.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> This is not to steer anyone away from this saw, but my problem with this saw was the design of the way the table is mounted to the body. A buddy of mine bought one and when I test drove it while cutting out a quarter,I noticed a lot of slop(loose), even after everything was all tightened down. Now call me stupid, but when I compared the tables design with my Dremel scroll saw,I noticed that the Dremel was braced with a different type of bracket that doesn't allow the table top to move side to side in the least bit. Oh how I wish Dremel still made their scroll saws.


 
Seamus

That Dremel saw you have you can find on ebay all the time. I had a 16" Dremel when I first started. It actually was the first mass produced scrollsaws around. I found that to be very annoying and the blade changing was a bear because they used those old clips to hold flat blade blades. It did get me started. From there the rest is history as they say.

That type saw even though it is not a dremel is available today but again it is a low end saw. As far as your Dewalt if you still have it I am sure can be remedied. Type 2 saws had various problems when they first came out because they started making in China. Everything from a knock in the backend arm, to plate not being level, to not having the blade hole punched in the proper place. They have just about fixed all these problems. The big thing that still plagues that saw is dust getting in the VS and that is why alot of people cover it with a piece of plastic or just make a habbit of blowing it out with compressed air. To me as a mid range saw there is no better one on the market because the next price range up is around $700 - $800. So they sort of have the market cornered. 

I still will never part with my RBI Hawk saws.


----------



## Sandy H. (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information on the pinned vs flat blades.  I guess I'm so new that I never even considered the hole size or making something with so much complexity that the blade change time was important.

I see both points now!

Sandy.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 27, 2013)

*Take a test drive on the Dewalt.*

If you like it. Buy it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my scroll saw. In the first picture you will see that it came stock with the quick change blade holder. The second picture shows how there is a table mount/hinge for added support. Something the Dewalt did not(not sure if that is only the case with certain type#'s). And the last picture shows both of the table mounting bolts. To me, this has been a crucial part of the design that has allowed me to have a sturdy/steady table when cutting my coins. When i used the dewalt, it was not very dependable. If i pay that price on a saw, it better have a good table support. Just my opinion. Maybe my next saw with be the hawk or hegner(whichever is better). Either way, you definitely get what you pay for when you do your homework!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy that you like your Dremel. I won't argue either way on any saw because all saws have pros and cons. Would say though that the Dewalt is used tremendously in the Marquetry field of scrolling and that says a mouthful. Sturdy and steady is a valuable asset in all forms of scrolling not just coin cutting for sure. Happy scrolling to all scrollers out there.


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 29, 2013)

OK folks, here is the information:

It is a Type one. Serial number 29575. 13 amp 400-1750spm.  Dewalt DW 788.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 29, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> OK folks, here is the information:
> 
> It is a Type one. Serial number 29575. 13 amp 400-1750spm. Dewalt DW 788.


 

If it is a type one and works it is a steal. Buy it. Hands down.


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 30, 2013)

I will take a look at the saw this week.  However, I've asked for some additional photos.  This machine looks like it is missing some parts (foot, air nozzle, and the bar that connects the foot).  

The other one I've found is a Type 2 with a stand.  This one is from a company in the city that repairs scroll saws and he has offered to spend a hour with me explaining the machine and how to adjust it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 30, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> I will take a look at the saw this week. However, I've asked for some additional photos. This machine looks like it is missing some parts (foot, air nozzle, and the bar that connects the foot).
> 
> The other one I've found is a Type 2 with a stand. This one is from a company in the city that repairs scroll saws and he has offered to spend a hour with me explaining the machine and how to adjust it.


 

The hold down foot is the first thing every scroller throws away. I can see if I still have mine if you really want one. But the reason people get rid of them is because they get in the way of your hands and if you are doing fret work it just is another thing that you have to move out of the way every time you have to thread the blade and this takes too long. Don't need that.

As far as the nozzle goes you can buy those and are not that expensive. Just make sure that you are getting air out of the end of the hose when the saw is running. That will tell you if the bellow is in good condition. Sometimes these crack and then they leak and they have to be replaced. 

An hour to show you how to adjust the saw(uhoh) It would take 10 minutes. 


One thing that Seamus brought up about the table top. See if there is play in that and if so see what his answer to correct it is..

Good luck.


----------



## healeydays (Jul 30, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> Here is what i own, unfortunately Dremel doesn't make them anymore. But every now and then you cand find a used one in great shape!  But i agree with JohnT



So that's the machine that all the magic is created on?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 30, 2013)

healeydays said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what i own, unfortunately Dremel doesn't make them anymore. But every now and then you cand find a used one in great shape! But i agree with JohnT
> ...


 
yeah, the only difference with mine is that the blade hole actually has an insert that comes out. Great saw though for what i do!


----------



## Fireengines (Aug 1, 2013)

Just and FYI...

Ended up getting the Type 1 for $175.00.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 1, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> Just and FYI...
> 
> Ended up getting the Type 1 for $175.00.


 
There you go. You did better yet. Hope you enjoy your new toy. It is a good saw. Flying Dutchamn blades and you are set.


----------

